# No Knead Beer Bread in a Crock Pot.......  MONEY >>



## daveomak

Saw this Crock Pot bread making thing on FB...   So I combined a few recipe ideas to try...

The no knead technique, adding beer, VWG (vital wheat gluten), sugar, water, yeast, white and wheat flour...

This is NOT a recipe that is proven... I made it up from different recipes...   The sugar and VWG  I pulled from Rollers Amish Bread thread.. I'm resting the "sponge/dough" for 18 hours...

Here it is...  looks and smells awesome... the yeast and the beer combine into a fragrance that should be bottled...













DSCF2022.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015






This is a 5 qt. pot I'll be sticking the dough in...   Bride says, "It has a hot spot"....  we will see what happens later....  
It will be going in the CP about 11 AM ish....  













DSCF2024.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015






Time to do some morning chores....  It's GARBAGE DAY !!!!!!


----------



## rgautheir20420

I'm watching this one. I'm gonna need somewhere to put all my slices homemade loin ham on!


----------



## tropics

I will be watching this.


----------



## mdboatbum

I'm interested to see what the crust texture will be like out of the crock pot. How long does it cook?


----------



## daveomak

I guess the gluten has formed pretty well....   Nice and stringy......

The dough seems to be a little too wet....  Oh well, that's what happens when you make up a recipe....  
I thought about adding more flour...  but I don't think it would have incorporated too well..  being dry and all, so 
no extra flour was added....  













Gluten.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015






Poured the "sponge/dough" into a parchment liner....  looks a little white here













In the CP.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015






This pic shows the flecks of whole wheat that was added...   and it's still bubbling....













Shows the whole wheat.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015






Slap on the lid.....  turn the SC to high.... 9:15 AM....   I couldn't wait until 11 AM...   













Lid on.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015






This is where the idea came from.....    I think the 5 qt. is a little small so the bread should climb up the sides...   we will know later....  The second rise is supposed to take place in the SC...  

So how does slow-cooker bread work? 
Exact cooking temperatures can vary from slow cooker to slow cooker, but most reach upwards of 200°F on their HIGH setting. Coincidentally (or maybe not!), this is also around the target internal temperature for baking most breads. The trick is letting the bread hang out in the slow cooker for long enough that it bakes all the way through — undercooked loaves mean gummy interiors. On the upside, there's no need to let the dough rise before you put it in the slow cooker; the loaf will rise and bake all at the same time. 

How long does it take to bake bread in the slow cooker?
The first few times you make bread in the slow cooker might require some trial and error. In researching the technique and trying it myself, I found that total baking times can swing from 1 hour to 2 1/2 hours depending on your slow cooker. In my 6-quart slow cooker, my average baking time was 2 hours. 

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-mak...cebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=managed


----------



## rgautheir20420

It's past 11 am here!!! Is it ready yet?


----------



## daveomak

*HOUSTON, WE MAY HAVE A PROBLEM !!!!!!!*

1 hour into the cook and there ain't much room left in the SC/CP....   This is getting interesting.......













1 hr in the CP.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015


----------



## chef willie

Hmmmmm, less dough or a bigger crock...but it IS doing it's second rise.....punch it down perhaps. ...looking forward to the end results...Willie


----------



## rgautheir20420

Let 'er ride!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Crock pot??? Oh man now you've done it! We make no knead beer bread all the time and there's no need for a crock pot. Good Ol cast iron gets er done every time!!!!


----------



## daveomak

2.5 hours in the CP.....  Very humid and soggy bread....   If has deflated...  probably from opening the lid and cooling it off....   and too much moisture in the dough.... 

So, now it's in the oven at 425....   














2.5 hours and deflated.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015


----------



## daveomak

After 30 minutes at 425, I pulled it....   Temp 203...   Other than it's looks....   (fill with strawberries and cream)  it's pretty good tasting...  nice crumb... good texture.... semi sourdough flavor that's on the sweet side...  
The crust is thin and crispy... very good.....    

Next time I'll use the Dutch Oven...   I thought this would be a good test.. in the Crock Pot test...  I think CP's are too tight and hold the moisture too well...  I think that was the failure of my wet dough/sponge...   I'm eating it....  it is darn good flavor......    

Thanks for looking.....













DSCF2033.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015





.....   













DSCF2034.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2015


----------



## chef willie

all's well that ends well, no?


----------



## b-one

Looks tasty from here!


----------



## tropics

Dave nice save Thank You for the info on the temp. That may help me make a bread, the crust looks good on that.


----------



## daveomak

I've got to report on what I thought was a failure when it come to using a crock pot/slow cooker for baking bread.....  After cutting farther into the loaf, there was an "uncooked" spot in the dead center of the loaf...  about the size of a golf ball...   Wet dough....  I'm gonna attribute that to "no heating element" on the bottom of the CP/SC...   baking in the oven didn't overcome that deficiency....    
I have no idea how folks make break in these things....  I think all slow cookers heat from the sides.....   Had I thought about that, before I started....  the Dutch Oven would have been my choice or a sheet pan....     However, not a total failure, I did learn something again...  the web gives false information...   Makes no sense to me how you can make bread in a SC.....

Dave


----------

